# Sudden Brown/Dead Spots in Bermuda



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey guys.

I'm getting these brown/dead spots again. About the same time last year it happened as well. I've applied GrubEx granular (Chlorantpitrol .sp) about 6 weeks ago as a preventative.

Lawn has been super happy and healthy, plenty of rain and water with a very wet spring here in TX, and lots of heat lately. I don't think it's a fungus, not seeing signs, and elsewhere on my lawn is still looking great.

Going to go dig for grubs later, but wanted to see if you guys have seen anything like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Okay, update.

I just dug 6-7 spade-sized test holes in 3-4 brown areas. NO GRUBS. The grass also didn't pull up easily like some say it does when grubs munch the roots.

I don't think it's a fungus, maybe? What would that look like?

My other theory is that due to some ruts in parts of this lawn, my rotary zero turn has scalped a few areas. Some of these brown spots sort of correspond to the scalped parts. But not perfectly. That is my current theory as to the brown spots.


----------



## Viru (Apr 11, 2020)

looks like brown patch disease or take all patch disease, certainly needs systemic fungicide application


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

looks like possible spring dead spot or nematode damage to me


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What does the leaf tissue look like? Particularly near the edges of the spots where it is spreading.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks guys. Not sure what to make of it, but here is that second photo area now, about 3 weeks later. It seems to be healing up fine, however I have a few other new zones that are browning, but with less precise edges of dead.


----------

